# Alright…. Fess up.



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Manolin said:


> Who would guess that, after all the times they used to keep digging it out that it just wouldn’t matter?


What kills me it that the Feds claimed that the biggest problem with the annual dredging was the spoils pile. Not sure how many rock hounds we have here, but I often used to spend an hour or so standing on top of those spoils watching for fish to start coming up. I can't tell you how many Petoskies and other interesting stones I picked. I miss the spoils. And I miss that deep, fast, dark water where the steel would stage. I am going to head up there either this weekend or next just to see if the current has picked up enough to start shining up the bottom like it used to be. Probably not fishing, but I'll have the kids for our annual "last Lake Michigan swim" of the year. 

Here's a little gem just a few miles up the beach where if you time it right...you might find a coho:


----------



## GreasyBassin (Aug 17, 2018)

Nostromo said:


> WTF


Sarcasm man lol I guess I shoulda clarified considering these are cell phones and we are typing. Forgive my ignorance


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

This is a pretty thorough article on the history and future of the Platte rivermouth. 





__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




l.facebook.com


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Lots of boats using the mouth! Couple boats I talked to had limited. Everyone had a least a couple fish.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

That mlive article is quite good, a thorough look at the situation.









‘Illegal diversion’ at Platte River dredges up big public safety problem


A "nature first" policy is colliding with boating access needs at the Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore.




www.mlive.com


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

TK81 said:


> What kills me it that the Feds claimed that the biggest problem with the annual dredging was the spoils pile. Not sure how many rock hounds we have here, but I often used to spend an hour or so standing on top of those spoils watching for fish to start coming up. I can't tell you how many Petoskies and other interesting stones I picked. I miss the spoils. And I miss that deep, fast, dark water where the steel would stage. I am going to head up there either this weekend or next just to see if the current has picked up enough to start shining up the bottom like it used to be. Probably not fishing, but I'll have the kids for our annual "last Lake Michigan swim" of the year.
> 
> Here's a little gem just a few miles up the beach where if you time it right...you might find a coho:
> 
> View attachment 851017


You just hush about fishing that spot now, lol. One of my favorite spots for swimming with the kiddo, beach fires, and fishing by myself in the fall when it's madness everywhere else. And yeah, the Platte river mouth is a great rock hunting spot.


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

FishMichv2 said:


> You just hush about fishing that spot now, lol. One of my favorite spots for swimming with the kiddo, beach fires, and fishing by myself in the fall when it's madness everywhere else. And yeah, the Platte river mouth is a great rock hunting spot.


Hey, its a secret spot. The interweb ruins everything!! You are going to turn it into combat fishing!!


----------



## Fishie_Greenthumb420 (4 mo ago)

FishMichv2 said:


> You just hush about fishing that spot now, lol. One of my favorite spots for swimming with the kiddo, beach fires, and fishing by myself in the fall when it's madness everywhere else. And yeah, the Platte river mouth is a great rock hunting spot.


I love skipping stones here 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Manolin said:


> Hey, its a secret spot. The interweb ruins everything!! You are going to turn it into combat fishing!!


It used to be a secretish spot for good beach activities. It's madness in the summer now though. The fall fishing is still quiet though because the fishing really isn't very good. The view and the solitude is great though. The occasional fish is a bonus.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I can remember when the Platte was a real good river for Steelhead. It's been a minute....


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> I can remember when the Platte was a real good river for Steelhead. It's been a minute....


It was a lot better before all the sand filled the holes. And once they stopped dredging, it was pretty much over. At least on the lower river.


----------

